# Front entryway



## GregsBarn (Apr 29, 2013)

So we bought a house with an awesome view that needed a lot of work. This was the entryway... pink tile (note how the patters of the "random" tile match up too often):











I bought a 40 inch mosaic rock off eBay for about $250 (shipped from Lebanon). I had to raise the mosaic to fit the slate rock. 










The slate was $2 a square foot and I selected the horizontal pieces for the center section and the flat black pieces for the next layer. There isn't a square piece in it. 

I found some 18 inch pieces at Home Depot and used them for the corners to break it up. This picture was take just after the gloss sealer was put on. 








The 8' door (new) I found on Craigslist for $200. It was short and I had to add about an inch and a half to the bottom of it and switch hinge location. 










While it seemed like this took forever, after a few months the gloss has dumbed down and it looks more flat now. The segue to the new wood floor adds drama. If I were to do it again, I would use a triangular trowel, as the square one left way too much adhesive (which oozed up) to pick out with a razor blade (took me a week). When you use black grout, all of the white adhesive needs to be removed or it will show through.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

that looks awesome...:thumbup:


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## GregsBarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> that looks awesome...:thumbup:


Thanks. My Bosch jigsaw with a diamond blade cut the round edges. The edges are scalloped, which breaks up the uniformity of the pattern. Trying to nail all the 90 degree angles is too hard, so if you add an abstract edge to it, it doesn't have to be perfect. Note the sections that make up the ring around the mosaic are not all the same size... they don't have to be. There's both a circular pattern and a square one, so when entering the house, your eyes go to the floor first. 










By the way, the mosaic is made up of over 15,000 pieces of rock. The time it takes to make one of these so intricate must be staggering.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I love it, I can just imagine how many hours it took to complete .... but worth it.


----------

